# **** hunting corn cribs



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

I went in to a corn crib at 3:30 in the afternoon and found a 29 pound boar **** and a 15 pound **** also all you have to do is go in the day when they are sleeping in the corners and shoot them.


----------

